
U.S. economy adds just 20k jobs in February, well below expectations - SolaceQuantum
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2019/03/08/u-s-job-growth-slows-dramatically-in-february-to-20000-raising-possibility-of-a-broader-cool-down-in-the-economy/
======
dang
Please follow the site guideline about titles: "Please use the original title,
unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't editorialize."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was 'U.S. job growth slows dramatically, possibility of
acool-down in the economy'.)

